# A reference for heat press setting



## kingwoo (Mar 22, 2013)

Three months ago, we did a heat press test and got some data a direction to give a heat press application instruction for our customers. 

For this test, we prepared a lot including purchasing and cutting the fabrics(pure cotton), preparing kinds of hotfix materials, and ironing the hotfix transfers. We did three scrapings(my colleagues and I totally three people scraped the hotfix materials with hard cards in turns.): the first time was after ironing before first washing; the second time was after first wash; the third time was after 48 hours and another washing. The following work was more like repeating taking notes, scraping and washing… We did a total 10 times washes to get the final result.

I think it can be also shared here to give some information to you. The heat press we use is semi-automatic and the ironing area is 38*38 cm. After this thread, I will post a new thread which is our test about the different settings for different fabrics. 

Coming back soon!


----------



## kingwoo (Mar 22, 2013)

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/attachments/161906d1437621683-reference-heat-press-setting-.jpg


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

Thank you for posting. I can see you spent a lot of time. I never had had problems with my economy rhinestones sticking or falling off. Same with glitter and deco sparkle but I do have issues with vinyl peeling after the dryer once and a while.


----------



## typelt2k (May 23, 2015)

Thank you for the knowledge


----------



## n2mouse (Nov 1, 2012)

Thank you dear Grace, you are awesome as always!

Nadine


----------

